# Bay hippie outfitters Duck hunts this week!



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Had some great days in the marsh this past week with a bunch of new birds showing up with this front ! We have open days this week and the weather looks great ! Give us a call to get your hunt booked !! 

Captain Scott Hanchey
337-302-6232


----------

